# **IT HAPPENED! PICS Pg 9** 1st exp. w/a pregnant doe...



## craftymama86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so we've had this cute little pygmy family for about a year or so, a billy, a doe, and their kid whose not much of a kid anymore, lol. He finally stopped trying to nurse a few months ago which was funny to watch. So, since they were together when we bought them we've kept them together and we knew the day would come and it has, our doe is pregnant. She's been "fat" for.. I'd say maybe a couple months and the other day DH said he felt something move. Exciting! BUT since this wasn't a planned pregnancy we don't know how far along she is which means we have no idea of when the due date is... We also need to get something set up for mommy and baby so that's something else we could use help on. DH would like to build a small barn-like building for all the animals but that may be a couple months before we can start that... This feels more like a blog than a help post, LOL..... Ok, so how far along can we expect her to be and with limited resources for a space for mommy and baby, what can we do?

Pics would be nice too! 

Edited title


----------



## fmizula (Jan 8, 2012)

pics of doe would be helpful in determining potential due date. how large is your housing now? could you section off a part for mom to be with being able to see her herd mates? it is best i find to not totaly separate the doe as she could feel lonely. sectioning off could be as easy as a few 2x4s.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll have to get some pics tomorrow. They have a "shelter" right now. It's not real big and nothing fancy but they seem to do fine with it. I'll get pics of the shelter tomorrow too. DH actually just sectioned off the area where they're at. It's kind of an L shaped area so now there is a square area and a slightly larger area.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, I got these the other day, just had to look for my usb port, lol..... It was hard getting good angles that showed how big she is so hopefully these are good enough, not to mention she wouldn't keep still, lol. The white billy is her mate though her son, the brownish grayish one, has chased her a few times.   Oh, and she's been walking pretty funny. 




























And a couple pics of their shelter.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

she looks 3 to 4 months bred, a little hard to tell with out a picture of the back of her udder and girly parts.  

I would say you would want a space atleast 6x6 or 6x8 to beable to keep her in for a few days, while she bonds with her new kids and to have her kids.  the potential problems I see with her laboring where she is, would be the buck seems very interested in her, and sometimes when they go into labor the buck takes that as being in heat and becomes annoying to the doe.  And the dogs, if they haven't been around the afterbirth and mess of labor they may think the kids look tasty,  I don't have dogs with my goats, but I think it takes a very experienced gaurd dog to not bother new born kids. 

Most the time their udder gets quit tight that last day or so before they kid, although there area always exceptions to the rule. 

I also noticed she could use a little more off her toes in on her back feet, the front feet look pretty good. 

I like your goat house, and it looks like your goats like it too. 

Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

So how long is the gestation period? I'm hoping we can get her her own shelter very soon.. OR, I'm thinking about taking both males out of both those areas and into another.. The areas shown in the pics are a fenced in area with in a fenced in area, lol. We haven't let them into the next section yet b/c we need to make sure that the goats won't get out anywhere....

Neither dog has been exposed to goats before we got them. So I guess I'll be separating them from my doe as well.

I didn't even notice her back toes..  We're also new to trimming, any advise there? Is it something we can do? I do know there is someone in the area who offers that kind of service. (Going to check How-to videos on Youtube as well)

I did try to get a rear view, lol, but she kept turning around or kept getting chased, errrr. I'm gonna try to get some though b/c it seems different but I'm not sure how to explain. I'll try to get pics this afternoon.

THANKS!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Gestation is 5 months/ roughly 150 days. Some go a little under, some a little over.  

When she starts to get goopy in the back, it's time to hustle.  Also her udder will go from filling to Kaboom huge and then you know you have a very short time. Like less than 24 hours. 


I would pull the boys out. I would also finish out the boards on the ramp in so that if she kids in the barn and a baby gets out then it can easily get back in.  

x 2 on the dogs.  Keep em away if they aren't trained as goat guardians.  All the blood and dreck and yelling babies is very likely to send them into a snacking frenzy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

Love the shelter, especially how it is elevated.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oookkk.... DH was up with the goats and said he saw stuff coming out of the does... rear.  Some of it was crusty. Is it possible she could be ready to deliver already?

Another thing, DH feels it may happen soon so would a garage be an ok place to keep her for now? 

DH is getting pics, I'll post asap.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

The garage is fine. 

She could just be losing her plug or it could be baby time.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Any ideas how long after the plug she should deliver if that's what it is?..... I'm getting excited!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

Trimming feet is something you can learn to do, it is quit easy, but I would suggest having someone with experience come and show you how the first couple of times. 

Here are a couple pics I have been trying to put together, I still need to work on it, and get better step by step photos. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.199797833425408.49641.100001855770147&type=3&l=f48f84da2a


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Any ideas how long after the plug she should deliver if that's what it is?..... I'm getting excited!


a few days to a month.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> craftymama86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a wide window, lol.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it really depends on the goat.  we've got a kinder that always gets tripple wide - this year she gave us twin kids that were easily the size of singletons 
 
so she reeeeeallly gets wide.  last year she lost the her plug, was fully tripple wide, bagged up, panting when she lay down... and then she stayed that way - huge and panting - for like a month.  I started to get worried and finally had the vet out to make sure something hadn't gone horribly wrong and he said, nope, just fine, probably triplets.  10 days later, yep, tripplets.  bigger than the twins the rest of my goats gave me.
so in her case, she lost the plug 5 1/2 weeks before kidding.  but then, she was really really really huge by then.
I'd say she's not typical, but it does give you an outside reference for what can happen.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Gosh, poor thing! 

Ours has been this big for a few weeks now, can't think of the exact weeks but it's been a good while. DH just about has the garage ready and will be bringing her down. (I keep mentioning up and down b/c we live on a hill, in case anyone was wondering, lol).


....I'm sure I'll be asking more Q's soon, LOL.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

And it won't hurt at all to bring her into the garage while you are asleep or while you aren't home and watching.  Since you don't have a due date and she could go any time it's better to have her protected from the boys just in case. 


Another plug example. My Nubian last year lost hers exactly a week before she kidded.  My mini Nubian this year was drippy about around the 3rd or 4th and still hasn't kidded.  She's due any time before Jan 22nd.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

OK, she's been bahing? a lot more all the sudden, her "opening" has gotten longer just today and her udder has gotten quite a bit bigger today as well. This seems to be moving along more quickly than I expected, lol. Her belly has also been making a LOT of gurgling swishing sounds, for lack of better words. Sounds like quite a bit going on in there, lol. So should I plan on staying up tonight to watch her? I would hate to miss it.... Plus, she doesn't seem to like us leaving her in there. Every time we start to go out the door she stands on her back feet looking for us.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you checked her ligaments??


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Have you checked her ligaments??


OHH, I forgot about that! I'll do that right now, thanks! 

I forgot to add that she's also red back there.... There was something else but I can't remember what, LOL... It'll come to me...


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 11, 2012)

ill be watching this thread. im a goat newbie and plan to have my doe bred within the next month or two so i need to do all kinds of learning before she delivers!

good luck with everything!


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now she's starting to sound like ready to go... at least much more than before.
woo hoo!


----------



## fargosmom (Jan 11, 2012)

Another newbie here, glued to the 'puter for updates    and very much hoping for a safe healthy baby and mama


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 11, 2012)

She sounds close! Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok so I tried, yes tried lol, feeling where the ligaments are suppose to be but since I haven't tried feeling there til now it's hard for me to say.... There's no discharge right now but she's definitely getting ready, it's more open than just a couple hours ago. She's also been enjoying our attention, which says alot b/c before now she wouldn't really let me near her. I also tried feeling her utter, she didn't like that at all but from what I can tell it is more tight than before. 

I felt her belly, felt movement, hehehe. 

Anyone have any ideas from looking at the pics as to how many she might be having? This is her second pregnancy.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are some pics we got earlier today, before bringing her into the garage.












Her udder, not as big as when she had her first but it really is a good bit bigger today than yesterday.





And a couple of top shots in the garage. The first one is while standing, the second laying down (what a fatty!)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh another baby watch.   

Wishing you all the luck.   Knowing this is Mama Goat's second and your first, wishing for a truly sweet experience with two? healthy kids.  And Mama Goat looking at you after worse wondering why you were so nervous.



K


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you so much! It's truly exciting. Even our children can't wait to see the new baby(ies). I've seen cats give birth, first hand experience, but never goats or any other animal for that matter, lol. My DH said he would be real proud and happy if she has 2  doelings.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2012)

You still have a while.  Her udder isn't huge and she's still pretty tight in her girlie parts.  I'll try and get a rear end shot of my girl that has less than 10 days left on her pregnancy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 12, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You still have a while.  Her udder isn't huge and she's still pretty tight in her girlie parts.  I'll try and get a rear end shot of my girl that has less than 10 days left on her pregnancy.


I agree I would say 2 to 4 weeks still.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

How far along is she???


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 12, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well bummer, I was hoping for any day now, lol.... I've read different things about the udder but it is filling out, for sure. Compared to what her"girlie parts" looked like before it's definitely becoming loose. 

YES, please post any pics. Look forward to comparing!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2012)

Her girlie parts will elongate which is what they are doing now. When she gets much closer they will get a reddish tint, harder to see on a black goat, and they will open up and look flappy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 12, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably have already looked through the kidding threads, but several of the threads show does and the girly parts, and then if you follow and read through the thread the doe kids, so you can see what she looked like at different stage, i have several due to kid beginning of February and through February and into March. Her udder and vulva aren't looking any further along than my does. sometimes the udder fills up quit quickly the last couple of days. 

Good luck, It sounds like you have a few things you need to get ready for her, so having a couple weeks should help with that. I would even be so bold to say you may even have 6 weeks, but it is hard to tell.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> How far along is she???


Do you know ??? Don't mean to be rude .. just curious!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 12, 2012)

No, I don't know. It wasn't a planned pregnancy but was to be expected, eventually, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Still waiting for new signs.... She is getting longer back there but not to much of a difference. I feel bad she's stayed in the garage so long but you never know what will happen with deliveries, the tend to surprise you, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 19, 2012)

So I thought I would get a few pics tonight. She's a little more elongated and a little more.. loose. Still not like what I've seen on other goats here but still it's progress. Her udder is really filling in now. She REALLY didn't like me going near her rear, she got a tad aggressive whenever I went back there, lol. I'm still not sure if I'm feeling her ligaments properly but it's definitely more ?mushy in that area. 








Her head was down when I took this one which seemed to affect how loose/tight it looked.















I sure hope she kids soon, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 20, 2012)

My little Ob does are running from me now, every time I go to see if their udders are tight yet, they take off....

I guess I wouldn't have liked it if the midwife had checked me that way....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 20, 2012)

She has a nice udder going on.  She is looking very good.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miley's starting to lick my hand when I go to pet her, hehe.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 22, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Miley's starting to lick my hand when I go to pet her, hehe.


sweet!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea, the sweetest she has ever been! LOL. She's been laying around a LOT more. I'm really hoping it won't be any longer than 2 weeks. I feel like it's close but it's taking forever, lol. Maybe I just WANT to think it's close, lol. She's not looking much looser but she is getting red and boy are her ?teats getting big! 

I don't like the waiting game, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Still nothing... I thought for sure she would have kidded by now...

She has been having some mood swings, lol. Some days she likes a lot of attention and other days she won't let me anywhere near her. I was able to feel her udder and to me it felt hard but I don't know... It's like when you tighten your tummy and you feel a little fat, I guess, then your tight tummy. That's what her udder feels like... No discharge, yet, but a lot of movements at times. Also saw her rear/girly parts looking like it was being kicked at from the inside, lol.

I know she'll kid but I've kind of lost the excitement. How awful is that? :/ Surely, it will be this month...

Anyways, that's it.


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you pulled all your hair out yet? If not then she is not ready to kid yet. These goats sure keep you on your toes.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Have you pulled all your hair out yet? If not then she is not ready to kid yet. These goats sure keep you on your toes.


I KNOW. 








It's soooooooooooooo hard to wait.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, I'm kinda past being upset about it, though still a little disappointed, lol. I REALLY want to see how many she will have.  It's hard to imagine twins in there but most does have multiples after their first kidding, right???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes there is only one even if it's not the 1st kidding. It's hard to say until it actually happens though. There could be 2 in there. I feel your pain about the waiting


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am SO jealous right now!!! So many others are getting new babies and I'm sittin' here thinking my doe hates me, LOL...... Is this revenge for something???


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, got some more pics last night. Here udder has definitely grown since I last posted pics. Her "girly parts" seem to loosen and tighten so I have absolutely no idea when she's going to kid if that's suppose to give me any idea, lol. Anyways, here's the pics I took last night. Any more guesses as to when she'll kid or how many she'll have?


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm still trying to learn all I can before my doe kids so please bear with me. The area where a doe kids, does it need to be dark for her to become comfortable enough to go into labor? I've had a small light on near my doe, mostly so I know where I'm walking when I check on her, lol. But I thought I would turn it off and see what happens and she loosened up! Maybe a coincidence??? Or does lighting have to do with it?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 8, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to learn all I can before my doe kids so please bear with me. The area where a doe kids, does it need to be dark for her to become comfortable enough to go into labor? I've had a small light on near my doe, mostly so I know where I'm walking when I check on her, lol. But I thought I would turn it off and see what happens and she loosened up! Maybe a coincidence??? Or does lighting have to do with it?


We kept a small light on because of the camera for Elsie, and turned the lights on bright when she was giving birth.  She didn't seem to notice the light.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm thinking since every goat is different and every pregnancy is different, as with pregnant women, I think it may be different for my doe. I've been turning the light off every time I leave and turn it back on when I go back in there... She's REALLY been slowing down since I started doing that. When I go out there she's laying down. I haven't seen her this slow and relaxed before now. I'm hoping it'll happen soon. We shall see!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

C'mon, when do you think she'll kid?  This week? Next week? What day? Wanna take a guess at a time?? How many do you think?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

twins.... this week. Do I get a prize?


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, I'm not sure if my excitement is premature or not, hubby doesn't think so. She's definitely having contrasctions, labored breathing, VERY VERY uncomfortable and super super quiet. She won't even respond to DH which she normally does.

Update as I can!!!!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, after freezing my butt off I've decided to come in and just check on her every once in a while.... Making some coffee...   By watching her, seeing how she's acting and progress with her rear end I'm hoping she'll kid tonight or tomorrow. Poor thing is SO uncomfortable..... Looked like a foot was pushing right next to her hip, hehe. She's been stretching a lot, eating like a horse, and just when she got to sleep something outside woke her up. :/


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Went back to bed this morning b/c I was EXHAUSTED   ....Woke up only 30 mins ago and panicked when I thought "Oh no! I missed it!" LOL.... still no babies.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

She still hasn't made any noises, aside from grunting when looking for that perfect piece of hay last night, lol. I haven't hear her this quiet before now, it's so strange. I'm pretty sure she's made her nest. She used to lay in one corner and a couple days ago she started laying in another corner and has the hay kind of surrounding her. (I've never seen a does nest but I'm pretty sure she made one, lol).... Trying to think of anything else.... Oh, the whites of her eyes are red, when I'm able to see them. She been stretching a lot more lately....

I guess that's it for now. OH, actually, when she was laying down last night her udder, near her teats looked shiny and her udder feels hard!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

My mom came in a little while ago and said she saw some white discharge hanging but by the time I got out there I didn't see anything.... :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> My mom came in a little while ago and said she saw some white discharge hanging but by the time I got out there I didn't see anything.... :/


THE PLUG!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

How long after the plug should labor start??? She is SOOOO quiet and SO uncomfortable.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> How long after the plug should labor start??? She is SOOOO quiet and SO uncomfortable.


It could come out anywhere from 30 days before kidding!!!!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh, well I REALLY don't think it'll be that long of a wait, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Had to come inside real quick but she's got a LOT of pressure back there!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did a quick trim on Miley's tail, it would have helped if I had something to keep her still, LOL....

Just enough discharge at the surface to see, though there's more after she pees.

Gotta go check on her, c'mon babies!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing new except she's becoming a little vocal again.... Watch, I'll fall asleep tonight and she'll kid.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 9, 2012)

There's a LOT of movement going on in there. She is SO uncomfortable.  And for a moment she laid completely on one side, I haven't seen her do that til now.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, here's the thing about making a nest.  There are nests and there are NESTS. The other nest thing that does doe is just making a comfy spot to lay in.  All does do that.  They do it in the summer when it's hot in a dusty spot to keep the flies off.  They do it in the winter to make a warm bed to lay in.  

But THE NEST is entirely different. When a doe is in active labor, she paws at the ground.  It's a restless sort of irritability behavior.  She paws and paws at the ground.  Kind of like she's really restless and trying to find a spot to lay down.  That is *THE* NEST.   It is very short lived behavior.  NOT to be confused with the other nest.

But the nest really doesn't necessarily have much of a function other than to satisfy a restless need to move around.  She may be doing it to create a soft safe spot for her baby, but actually she will get up and lay down and get up and lay down again.  She will stand and push and lay down and push.  Some does will kid standing up.  

On the other hand.  The mucous plug versus discharge are two different things.  Does also have two different kinds of discharge before kidding.  One is a kind of white thick discharge.  That may start up to a month before kidding.  It's a waxy plug that protects the cervix during pregnancy.  If it is yellow or brown and smelly, GET A VET!

The other is a thick semi-opaque long stringy discharge.  This usually comes out about 1/2 hour before kidding.  It's part of the placenta, I think.  Not all does expel it.  

Then there is the celebrated "BOOM".  The udder suddenly fills to capacity right before delivery.  It is no longer soft and pliable.  It gets full and shiny and the teats stand out like little soldiers waiting to be nursed.  Again, not all does go BOOM, but most do.  This happens about 12 to 24 hours before delivery.  Some does go BOOM an hour before delivery.  Others go BOOM right at delivery and others wait until after delivery.  Sadly, some BOOM a day after Delivery.  *That doesn't mean they don't have milk.  *  They may have plenty.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 11, 2012)

IT'S GONNA HAPPEN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 11, 2012)

TWINS!!!!! WE HAVE TWINS!!!! THEY ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulations!    Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm uploading a video to Youtube also, so as soon as that's done I'll share the link to it. 

We haven't decided on names yet, our oldest daughter spent the night with a friend and want to wait til she's home so she can share her ideas on names too. We hate that she missed it...... I had just gotten out of the shower like 10 minutes before my DH went out there. He took a little while but came back in and was like, "uh, it's time, it's happening, you better get dressed quickly". LOL.

Here they are!

Female, she's a tad lighter in color than the male and the dark marking down her back is different so look for that when browsing.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 11, 2012)

beautiful babies!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2012)

Awww, congrats....cute kids!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 11, 2012)

Yah, congrats.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 11, 2012)

Adorable babies.  Love the black stripes, my doe Brandy has that.


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 11, 2012)

They are precious! Congrats!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new adorable kids!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! Here's the link to the video! 

http://youtu.be/izV3SlyMn3k


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

WONDERFUL!    :bun


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)

So cute!! Congrats! They look big!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Feb 12, 2012)

What a trooper that doe is!  She was cool as a cucumber, lol.  

I've watched a few does in labor, the way they yell makes my tummy flip.  I am gonna be a total basket case when my own kid.

And the babies are adorable.  I love the newborn noise.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Never can get too many baby goat pictures.  They are beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!  They are just too cute!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I had a feeling she would have twins, and was hoping too, LOL. I'm glad we got at least one female from this kidding. They are so adorable! And now I know the little noises everyone has been talking about, they're so sweeeet!!!  I took some more pics today but I still need to upload them. I'll share those as soon as I can. Our family has been sick and I woke up with a bad headache. Anyways, thanks again for the congrats! Can't wait to have more, LOL.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats - they are cute.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 13, 2012)

More pics! Hehehe. 















Spot being curious.






















My oldest petting the kids. 









Spot couldn't figure out where he wanted to go....


----------



## wannacow (Feb 13, 2012)

They are so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 13, 2012)

Yipppeeee!!!!!  Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on the babies.... they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG!  I have TOTAL baby goat envy after looking at the newest pics!  I can't wait until my Lucy finally kids so I have some sweet pics to share!  I LOVE this time of year!  Such sweet babies pooping out...I mean UP...on everyone's posts and kidding threads!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww!!!!  

Congrats, they are so stinking cute!  Excellent video of a smooth kidding too!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2012)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hehe, thanks everyone! They're doing great. Nursing is going well, taking turns on each teat. Momma's healing nicely..... Spot is a big baby though, he doesn't quite like being picked up, lol. I try to pet or hold them each time I go out there so they'll get used to us. Miley doesn't seem to mind me doing that at all, though she does look at Spot when he cries, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a recent pic of Spot and Dot. 

Nap time


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow kind of weird to think my babies horns would be that long already if they weren't disbudded. They are cuties!!


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hehe. Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Mar 27, 2012)

Adorable They look so different from a couple pages ago!


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 27, 2012)

I know, they're growing too quick, lol.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Mzyla (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh my, only one month or so and they grow so much! They developing very nicely!
They look like little forest deers 
Very, very beautiful babies!
Belated but sincere congratulations! Somehow I missed this thread before.


----------

